

WolframAlpha: Computational knowledge - leoplct
http://www.wolframalpha.com/

======
rch
Slow news day? I like Wolfram Alpha, but fail to see the point of submitting a
link to the home page...

~~~
bestest
I'm sure the submitter is somewhat new / inexperienced on the web and was
quite excited by Wolfram Alpha, and wanted to share his joy with his fellow
interwebbers. There is one problem though -- (almost) everyone else knows
about it!

